# Microbe-lift sea salt



## enjoi1212 (Jul 14, 2012)

hey everyone. i was wondering if or what anyone has heard about this salt whether its good or bad.

Microbe-Lift Sea Salt and Reef Salt | Aquarium Salt Mixes

i saw it was on clearance and i'm about ready to get some new salt and figured id try something different then the instant ocean reef crystals for once. so anyone using this currently or had used it but switched off it? please let me know im very curious.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

It's cheap, but low on calcium and magnessium. I guess you could dose these up but I don't think it worth what you're saving. I would stick with what you are using.


----------

